# lipo swelling help



## vertical-20 (Oct 28, 2009)

So im still pretty new to rc and have been running some lipos now for about a year and was wondering how do you tell if the lipo is bad? They have swollen a little bit (soft packs) but I've heard that that is normal, just worried about how much I should let them swell before actually getting rid of them. They charge up and work great still, never ran to too low of a voltage, and Ive always let them cool before charging/running them again. I guess I just dont want them blowing up in my car or in my home. Any pointers would be great, thanks!

Oh also Ive always just stored them on my shelf (out of sunlight) in a lipo sack, is this ok?


----------



## Al Schwarze (Nov 27, 2007)

some will tell you that a little swelling is OK, the next will tell you its not.. my guess is its not good...
I personally would contact the manufacturer of the pack and see what they think..
also try the product support thread and See if your battery company is listed there.
or contact the place you purchased the pack at and see what they suggest.

I know that SMC suggests that if you notice any swelling or leaking that you fill a bucket with water, pour in some salt and then drop the pack in to kill it and then dispose of it properly..

Why they swell, only the manufacture can tell you that for sure. some times they swell from abuse and some times for no apparent reason at all.
I had a brand new pack awhile ago that arrived in the mail that way.. No one could explain it, but the company sent me a new pack to replace it..


----------



## vertical-20 (Oct 28, 2009)

good to know, thanks Al! Ya Ill def get in contact with the company then and double check, plus look at getting in some new lipos. You brought up a good point for me to check into on how to dispose of the packs properly, is the salt water bucket the pretty standard way of disposing of them? Then are they good to just toss in the dumpster? Thanks!


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Take them to a battery recycle center. They are usually at Radio Shack and other locations that sell batts. 

I WOULD NOT PUT THEM IN A DUMPSTER EVEN AFTER THE SALT WATER BATH


----------



## vertical-20 (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for the tip! So I should still salt water bath them before taking them to a recycling center right?


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

FWIW I was told by ThunderPower that a little swelling is normal and isn't anything to worry about. Now whether or not they told me this because the pack was 6 mos old and they didn't wanna honor their warranty I have no idea. I have had swollen packs in the past, these packs were never mistreated and I've never had any problems, other than they won't fit in some of my vehicles, still strong packs with good numbers.


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

when chargeing a pack if it swells then its no good .. toss it .. 

on use if it starts to swell... still not good .. i wont use a pack when it starts to swell if its that old or any age .. just how iam .. i seen them burn ... 
check my clubs site .. http://cdrcracing.com i have 2 videos ... one is in a firebag other is from here somewhere microwaving a lipo .... 

o th ejoys lol


----------



## vertical-20 (Oct 28, 2009)

Thnx for the tips guys, I've been running Turnigy packs in my mini-t from Hobby King and they are so cheap that I think Ill just get rid of these ones and pick up a new set (well worth dropping a little cash than seeing these blow up in my cars or worse yet at home!). Been looking at some hard packs, do those swell as well? That way you can tell if they are going bad or not?


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

yes hard packs swell but i look at it like this .. hard pack covers batterys safer this way .. less chance they get hit it pokes hole in them or some other damage.. 

i tell u also .. i see every week at least 25 Lipo packs charged 3 to 5 times a nite each .. do the math 75 to 125 times a nite .. all year long .. with maybe total of 2 months off 

if we see a pack swell its gone .. we do not use it no more .. thats just how we do things .. why chances r they well blow .. 

dont get me wrong lipos are fairly safe for the most part .. but again things happen ... but rock on lipos i love them wont never go back lol ..


----------



## vertical-20 (Oct 28, 2009)

hmm... so do they make hard lipo packs for mini's? Been looking around but havent found anything.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Duratrax has a few hard case packs for 18th scale. This one:
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXXNA0&P=7
is BRUTALLY fast. Bring spare diff parts with you.


----------



## vertical-20 (Oct 28, 2009)

Sorry been gone traveling and no internet. Sounds good ill have to check the dimensions on that pack with my mini-t and see if it fits!


----------



## WIGMAN (Oct 13, 1998)

I got this off or Great Planes web site. I have seen these instructions for LIPO disposal several other places. There is nothing wrong with putting these in the normal trash, Lipo's are landfill friendly.

Unlike NiCd batteries, lithium-polymer batteries are environmentally friendly. For safety reasons, it’s best that LiPo cells be fully discharged before disposal (however, if physically damaged it is NOT recommended to discharge LiPo cells before disposal - see below for details). The batteries must also be cool before proceeding with disposal instructions. 

To dispose of LiPo cells and packs:

1. If any LiPo cell in the pack has been physically damaged, resulting in a swollen cell or a split or tear in a cell’s foil covering, do NOT discharge the battery. 
Jump to step 5.

2. Place the LiPo battery in a fireproof container or bucket of sand.

3. Connect the battery to a LiPo discharger. Set the discharge cutoff voltage to the lowest possible value. Set the discharge current to a C/10 value, with “C” being the capacity rating of the pack. For example, the “1C” rating for a 1200mAh battery is 1.2A, and that battery’s C/10 current value is (1.2A / 10) 0.12A or 120mA. Or, a simple resistive type of discharge load can be used, such as a power resistor or set of light bulbs as long as the discharge current doesn’t exceed the C/10 value and cause an overheating condition. For LiPo packs rated at 7.4V and 11.1V, connect a 150 ohm resistor with a power rating of 2 watts (commonly found at Radio Shack) to the pack’s positive and negative terminals to safely discharge the battery. It’s also possible to discharge the battery by connecting it to an ESC/motor system and allowing the motor to run indefinitely until no power remains to further cause the system to function.

4. Discharge the battery until its voltage reaches 1.0V per cell or lower. For resistive load type discharges, discharge the battery for up to 24 hours.

5. Submerse the battery into bucket or tub of salt water. This container should have a lid, but it does not need to be airtight. Prepare a bucket or tub containing 3 to 5 gallons of cold water, and mix in 1/2 cup of salt per gallon of water. Drop the battery into the salt water. Allow the battery to remain in the tub of salt water for at least 2 weeks.

6. Remove the LiPo battery from the salt water and place it in the normal trash.


----------



## vertical-20 (Oct 28, 2009)

Oh cool, good to know. 2 weeks seems like forever! lol


----------

